# Matt Furey's "Combat conditioning"



## Withered Soul

Does anyone have a copy of this book? I'm thinking about getting it but I'd like some opinions over it please.


----------



## Zujitsuka

I have Matt Furey's COMBAT CONDITIONING book.  I actually like it.  I find the reverse push-ups and the hand-stand push-ups to be killers!

Even though I like the book, you can get a lot of the info online free.  For instance, check out Scrapper's website at http://www.trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml

If you want to have a printed book, well then buy Furey's book, or Scrapper's much more comprehensive Module 1.

All the best to you.


----------



## MountainSage

I've got "Combat Conditioning" and "Combat Abs".  Furey's stuff works and is very practical in a MA sense.  I have little time to train and doing his stuff takes a minimal amount of time for effective results.  The material is expense and geared towards grapplers, yet I believe any type of MA would benefit.  Scrapper's stuff is excellent, but gear towards more hardcore training.  I'm just getting to old and busy for hardcore.


Mountain Sage


----------



## Zujitsuka

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *...Scrapper's stuff is excellent, but gear towards more hardcore training.  I'm just getting to old and busy for hardcore.
> 
> 
> Mountain Sage *



I agree Mountain Sage.  Workout 1 could take about 90 minutes to complete.  Hey, I'm married with a child a have a demanding job.  It is nearly is very difficult to find the time to go to the gym/dojo AND do 90-minute conditioning workouts.

However, if you use Furey's 'Royal Court' (Hindu Push-ups, Hindu Squats, and the Back Bridge), and combine that with some exercises from Scrapper's site (like dips, pull-ups, and his ab routine from workout 1) that can be a quick 15-minute high intensity workout.  Just experiment and continue to research and you'll come up with quick workouts that work for you.

Another good place to check out some great articles on bodyweight exercise routines and routines for busy people is at www.dragondoor.com.

All the best,


----------



## KanoLives

I have Matt Furey's Combat Conditioning. I like the book but think the price for it was a little much. However I have been doing the workout for about 2 weeks and can truly feel the difference. I like it but again the price is kinda the draw back.


----------



## Zujitsuka

I came across this FAQ page about Combat Conditioning on Vic Holtreman's page.  Check it out:

http://www.holtreman.net/combatconditioning.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## A.R.K.

A fellow deputy trained under Matt and now we cross train each other.  Zujitsuka is 100% right about the training i.e. the royal court.  I especially like handstand pushups.

Just for FYI, Karl and Matt will not actually begin training someone in catch wrestling until they can do 500 hindu squats, 250 hindu push-ups and hold a back bridge for 3 minutes with arms folded across the chest/nose to the mat.

Makes you think :asian:


----------



## moromoro

is the book worth it or is it just marketing hype


----------



## MountainSage

Furey's material has a certain amount of marketing hype.  Honestly, the stuff is worth it if it works for you.  If you don't believe in bodyweight exercises or be at least will to try them, no it probably won't work.  If your open-minded, I believe that you will see improvement rather quickly and the cost will seem a little less painful.

Mountain Sage


----------



## cdhall

One of the guys in our studio, who also recently got an Army Medal of Commendation for finishing first in his class, LOVES Matt Furey and he was able to do 500 Hindu Squats before he went to Basic last Fall.

He just called me Sat and told me that he choked out his Drill Sgt in 30 seconds during some combat exercise. They also did lunges for a half mile instead of a run and my friend was up in front at the end as one of only 3 people to finish!

I'm sure his Matt Furey training had something to do with it.  I need to hurry and get some of that material for myself.


----------



## Zujitsuka

I like Matt Furey.  His book was the first one that got me back on track to fitness.  A lot of people hate on him because he is a successful marketer.  Some of his marketing can get a little hypey but that is what selling is about.  That doesn't take away from the quality of his material though.

Hey, Matt Furey trained under the guidance of olympic gold medalist Bruce Baumgartner (wrestling) and became in NCAA national champ.  He also trained under Shuai Chiao champ Dr. Daniel Weng who in turn made Matt the first non-Chinese to win the gold medal in Shuai Chiao, and now he is training under catch-as-catch-can wrestling living legend Karl Gotch.  He is definitely qualified to talk about conditioning and grappling.

I haven't seen some exercises he demonstrates anywhere else (e.g. reverse push-ups and his version of bridging, and tablemakers).

The man makes a lot of sense, so why not pick up his combat conditioning book?  However, you can get some info that he markets for free of the Internet.  For example you can download the famous Farmer Burns' Wrestling & Physical Culture for free @ www.sandowplus.co.uk while Matt will charge you $50 for it.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## A.R.K.

Zujitsuka,

I agree 100%   

He's got some great stuff that I've been able to incorporate in my training.  Love the Royal court and the handstand pushups.

:asian:


----------



## moromoro

i think people hate him because he will charge you for stuff that you can get for free from the net


----------



## A.R.K.

Perhaps.  It always is wise to search before you open the wallet.

:asian:


----------



## moromoro

> Perhaps. It always is wise to search before you open the wallet.



very true


----------



## LAKANPOPOT

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *I've got "Combat Conditioning" and "Combat Abs".  Furey's stuff works and is very practical in a MA sense.  I have little time to train and doing his stuff takes a minimal amount of time for effective results.  The material is expense and geared towards grapplers, yet I believe any type of MA would benefit.  Scrapper's stuff is excellent, but gear towards more hardcore training.  I'm just getting to old and busy for hardcore.
> 
> 
> Mountain Sage *



Hey Mountain Sage how is the combat abs book. Does is work. He says it is good for people who want to lose the gut and achieve functionally hard abs for combat. Feedback please. Thanks.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT

Where Can I find the info on the net on the exercised matt shows on his book?


----------



## ginshun

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> Where Can I find the info on the net on the exercised matt shows on his book?


 .


----------



## automaton

lakanpopot:

You can find a dvd full of all of hindu exercises with variation at:

http://www.thephysicalbody.com

I love this dvd as I have posted about it before. I own all the furey stuff but this dvd really gets to the material in a very direct and functional manner.  All shot in india too.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Great book!  Add this one to your library.  Even if you only learn one more  new thing, you have gain one step further in your training. .......Aloha


----------



## Zujitsuka

Here is what Matt Furey's catch wrestling mentor had to say about him,

http://www.scientificwrestling.com/letter_from_karl.htm


----------

